

Ask HN: Why doesn't Israel's Iron Dome defense work better? - Myrmornis

The rockets that Hamas fires into Israel are usually described as fairly unsophisticated. One often reads about sophisticated guided missile technology being developed. And yet Israel&#x27;s &quot;Iron Dome&quot; lets enough rockets through to merit killing a few hundred civilians in retaliation every few years. Why is it hard to prevent Hamas&#x27;s rockets from doing damage in Israeli territory using some sort of shoot-down technology? I don&#x27;t propose we discuss whether that is a good long-term solution, and certainly not discuss which side is in the right. I&#x27;m interested in the technological question of why it is hard to do with a low failure rate.
======
spingsprong
Hitting a small very fast thing, with a small very fast thing, is hard.

